# Escape eliquid



## Homeboy (8/5/15)

Hi guys anyone tested out e-scape premium e jiuce see they not so pricey and have alotta flavours available on bid or buy


----------



## Vapeowave (8/5/15)

Yes have tried them from a local store, to me they have a bad after taste but cant say if they are original or fake tho, think the price would say it all  taste is subjective after all ????


----------



## Homeboy (9/5/15)

thanks Vapeowave , any idea if it has any alcohol content


----------



## Vapeowave (9/5/15)

Honestly i have no clue, doesnt say on the labeling ,only tried the kiwi and coffee was not to my liking, it landed up in the dustbin 2min of vaping it,best is to order one or 2 bottles and give it a try before you place a big order of it


----------



## Homeboy (10/5/15)

kwl thanks Vapeowave i have been checking and theres some good juices at sirvape (sirvape nomness and Ripe Vape) and skyblue with no alcohol


----------

